# Shooting a 130 lb English Longbow



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

At the archery Range. 6 feet English Longbow. 130 lb draw weight. My arms still hurt from shooting this mofo


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

That's posing with 130lbs longbow.


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> That's posing with 130lbs longbow.


Indeed, I must confess that my posing was better than my shooting - though I was a bit less terrible toward the end...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

ShockleysWW4Slingbows said:


> S.S. sLinGeR said:
> 
> 
> > That's posing with 130lbs longbow.
> ...


Had you passed out from exhaustion?


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

130lbs ?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

shew97 said:


> 130lbs ?


its a war bow not made for target shooting


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

if your arms hurt from shooting a traditional bow you need to work on your form. the draw should come from proper alignment, and leveraging your arms (bones) as you rotate and engaging back muscles. Learning the rotational draw will greatly improve your shooting.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Shooting a 125 pound recurve bow is how I screwed up my back years ago!


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

I remember an article from a few years ago about some scientists who discovered a wrecked ship that had sunk during medieval times. IIRC they knew where to look because the ship has sunk in sight of the coast. It had had a contingent of (Welsh?) archers on board, and the bones of their skeletons all showed signs of deformation from shooting and practicing with the powerful bows for a living.

EDIT: Couldn't resist googling it: http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-wales-17309665


----------

